# xxxx



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

xxxx


----------



## chocolatecolubrid (Apr 1, 2005)

aww thats such a shame andy  Im so sorry to hear that hope you're OK


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

xxxx


----------



## nicky (Jul 13, 2005)

sorry to hear that andy..


----------



## twistedclown (Feb 17, 2006)

sorry to read about your loss mate  he is surrounded by pretty female dumerils now :wink:


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

twistedclown said:


> he is surrounded by pretty female dumerils now :wink:


cool lucky little bugger!


----------



## Greeny (Feb 19, 2006)

sorry to hear this... 
did you find out how he died?


----------



## Andy (Jul 27, 2005)

Na not found out I heard of a vet in Liverpool that does post mortems for free as its at the Vet School but i had already froze it!


----------



## tazzyasb (May 4, 2005)

sorry to hear about your loss


----------

